# Skipper's Aventures - Week 23 Mission Impossible



## FaeryBee

*Skipper's Adventures
Week 24

MISSION IMPOSSIBLE

​*


----------



## kwatson

That is just so cute and completely made my day,I laughed out loud,I have to say Deb this if my favorite so far


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Skipper, is there anything you have not learned to do yet! :wow: You need to come here and teach some of the other budgies your skills!

You could start a whole new intelligence agency with your own recruits... and just imagine how easily you could gain access to just about any home and place in the world being the most popular pet bird in the world  *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


kwatson said:



That is just so cute and completely made my day,I laughed out loud,I have to say Deb this if my favorite so far 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Kim -- I'm glad you liked it. 
This was a fun one to do. 



CuteLittleBirdies said:



Skipper, is there anything you have not learned to do yet! :wow: You need to come here and teach some of the other budgies your skills!

You could start a whole new intelligence agency with your own recruits... and just imagine how easily you could gain access to just about any home and place in the world being the most popular pet bird in the world  

Click to expand...

Thank you Miss Lindsey!

I do currently have one trainee at the moment -- his name is "Scooter" and I know you are quite familiar with him. 

Maybe when I "retire" from my own adventures I'll consider starting a new Budgie Branch of the Intelligence Services.*


----------



## aluz

Haha, that's a good one! 
I have a feeling I know who is on the other line of the microphone/speaker thingy, none other than little brother Scooter!


----------



## kcladyz

Awesome!!!


----------



## Juhi

So adorable 
Made me smile.
Skipper is gorgeous.


----------



## LynandIndigo

he he. That is a good one.this made me laugh I think that Skipper is amazing with everything he does he is sure a talented budgie.


----------



## Diachuk

That's funny haha 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jonah

With Skip being involved, no mission is impossible....eat your heart out tom cruise, our boy makes you look like a weak, and puny second stringer...


----------



## FaeryBee

*


aluz said:



Haha, that's a good one! 
I have a feeling I know who is on the other line of the microphone/speaker thingy, none other than little brother Scooter! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks -- you know, you could be right about it being Scooter on the other end of the line!



kcladyz said:



Awesome!!! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks. 



Juhi said:



So adorable 
Made me smile.
Skipper is gorgeous.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Juhi 



LynandIndigo said:



he he. That is a good one.this made me laugh I think that Skipper is amazing with everything he does he is sure a talented budgie.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn! :spy:



Diachuk said:



That's funny haha 

Click to expand...

Thank you.



jonah said:



With Skip being involved, no mission is impossible....eat your heart out tom cruise, our boy makes you look like a weak, and puny second stringer...

Click to expand...

 Agent Skip is ever appreciative of your confidence in his prowess, Randy! Thank you. *


----------



## Jedikeet

Coming soon to a theater near you...

Agent Skipper goes on his toughest mission yet, to penetrate the most heavily guarded intelligence vault they say no man on earth can breech...

And they were right, because Skipper is NO MAN. He is AGENT SKIPPER, SEVEN DOUBLE-ZERO! 

He'll steal your most guarded secrets (and your heart) in his newest mission...

OPERATION: BUDGERBURGLAR


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jedikeet said:



Coming soon to a theater near you...

Agent Skipper goes on his toughest mission yet, to penetrate the most heavily guarded intelligence vault they say no man on earth can breech...

And they were right, because Skipper is NO MAN. He is AGENT SKIPPER, SEVEN DOUBLE-ZERO! 

He'll steal your most guarded secret, and your heart in his newest mission...

OPERATION: BUDGERBURGLAR 

Click to expand...

:laughing: What a GREAT post! Thank you, Nick*


----------



## LindseyLouWho

Haha, I love this one!  So cute.


----------



## PrincipePio

Saw this on the TB Facebook page yesterday and cracked up! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


LindseyLouWho said:



Haha, I love this one!  So cute.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lindsey!



PrincipePio said:



Saw this on the TB Facebook page yesterday and cracked up! Thanks for the laugh. 

Click to expand...

 Bethany, I'm glad so you enjoyed it. *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Baa haa!!!!

Thanks for this, Deb. I've had 'one of those days' and this just made me laugh and lightened my load. 

That little rascal is becoming more of a risk-taker every week! 

:scare:


----------



## despoinaki

Skipper... I have to say... Lina loves your adventures!! 
She looks so impressed!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Frankie'sFriend said:



Baa haa!!!!

Thanks for this, Deb. I've had 'one of those days' and this just made me laugh and lightened my load.

That little rascal is becoming more of a risk-taker every week!

:scare:

Click to expand...

Madonna -- So glad Skipper was able to brighten the day a bit for you. :hug:



despoinaki said:



Skipper... I have to say... Lina loves your adventures!! 
She looks so impressed!

Click to expand...

 Awwww, Skipper sends his best to Lady Lina! xoxox*


----------



## Budgiekeet

I'm waiting for the movie .


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Budgiekeet said:



I'm waiting for the movie .

Click to expand...

 :laughing: I'll ask Skipper to make sure you and Linda have seats when it premieres.*


----------



## AnimalKaperz

That is priceless! :laugh: Love it! He looks so intent too!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


AnimalKaperz said:



That is priceless! :laugh: Love it! He looks so intent too!!

Click to expand...

Ah yes, Skipper was quite intent on accomplishing his mission!*


----------



## kcladyz

I would like to see you top the mission impossible thing. maybe a lord of the rings? he can be gandalf lol


----------

